# Steel shot recommendations



## zigzag (Oct 4, 2011)

Hunting game preserve Pheasents. Steel shot is the law, what load and choke for a 20ga are people using? Hunting behind a Hungarian Pointer :-X


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

I like Heavy shot # 4 3 inch high brass in 20ga - shoot them in the head - they all go down what eVer you shoot!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

R said:


> I like Heavy shot # 4 3 inch high brass in 20ga - shoot them in the head - they all go down what eVer you shoot!


You could bring down ducks with those shells.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Hastings Island out in the California Delta allows only 6, 7 and 7 1/2 shells for pheasant with no magnum loads. I'm not good enough for long shots anyway. Thankfully Bailey holds his birds well enough so I can get close with my 20 gauge after I flush them. Biggest difference between a pointer and a flusher. I hear the bang of the big 12 gauges. Sound like cannons compared to my gun. 

A friend lent me a magnum shell one time.

Didn't have much of a pheasant left.

RBD


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I would check with the Preserve and make sure they don't have rules in place on shot size first. In Texas most of them do, due to having dogs on the ground.

Have you patterned your gun?
Use some paper targets about 30 yards out.
Your looking for a nice even pattern.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

TEX - I thought we were talking about DUCKS & GEASE - only time you use steel shot in KY


----------



## Aimless1 (Sep 25, 2011)

Is steel shot specifically required, or non toxic?

If non toxic Kent offers tungsten matrix in all gauges, #5 shot being my preference for pheasant. Actually hits them harder than lead. Not cheap at about $2/shell.

I always keep some around for the environmentally sensitive guests when I'm introducing someone to bird hunting.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

I use IM & Full chokes in myO/U & S/S I like to take long shots -IM in pumps & jamamatics - at tower shoots everyone gets the same loads 12ga 71/2 low brass for saftey reasons - wild pheasants are way tougher than pen raised birds - use 3in high brass #5 shot as said above I like long shots then I know where the other hunters and dogs are when I take the shot


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

> I use IM & Full chokes in myO/U & S/S I like to take long shots -IM in pumps & jamamatics - at tower shoots everyone gets the same loads 12ga 71/2 low brass for saftey reasons - wild pheasants are way tougher than pen raised birds - use 3in high brass #5 shot as said above I like long shots then I know where the other hunters and dogs are when I take the shot



REM, when I read stuff like this it reminds me how little I know. 

Sincerely,
Type 1 rookie. :


----------



## zigzag (Oct 4, 2011)

RBD they have some strict rules out there. Is that lead loads? Im comfortable with 6 shot in lead M choke. Out here its Non toxic at the preserves. So steel or alternative tungsten heavy shot. I looked into the Classic doubles. That is spendy stuff. I thought that a good steel off the shelf load would be something in a #4 1oz 3in mag load 20ga. I have not patterned my gun with steel.


----------



## zigzag (Oct 4, 2011)

The problem I see is that steel loads are geared for ducks and 12ga. Not a lot of off the shelf loads for a 20ga on upland game, Phez. Maybe the west coast guys can feel me on this issue?


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Zig as Aim said the tugston load is nice - I think not as hard on the gun as steel - most stores do not stock
71/2 or 8's in steel if you want to shoot quail or wood cocks - you can order them on line - I only shoot steel in my 391 beretta - steel is very hard on a gun - so if all you can shoot in your gun is steel and you shoot a lot - I would not put a lot of money in that gun - other down side is steel costs 2-3 times more than lead


----------



## zigzag (Oct 4, 2011)

I'm shooting a browning BPS 20ga. It's not a pass down gun by any means, although its my first gun and it will be my work horse. So classic doubles in tungsten IMOP would not be cost effective. So back to my original ?. What Steel loads would you recomend for a 20ga on Phez?


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Zig you picked a good steel load 20ga steel - 3in high brass #4 - as RBD stated most preserves will tell you what you can shoot on their property - I love my B25 Browning in 20ga - shoot 3in high brass in lead #5 for wild pheasant - usually the last day of a 3 day hunt - light fun & pretty! -


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

The rule of thumb is 2 sizes larger for steel than lead.
I use 6 lead and would use 4 for steel. I don't think your going to need a 3 inch shell for pen raised birds. Wild is a different story, if your taking longer shots. I would pattern my gun with a mod and IC choke. See whats the best pattern at 20 and 30 yards. Look at the waterfowl shells Kent makes some decent ones. You don't need to buy Black Cloud.


----------



## zigzag (Oct 4, 2011)

Thank you. Kent steel is the off the shelf stuff out this way. West cost. Ducks are the majority. Makes it hard for a upland hunter to figure things out.


----------

